# I lost my rat to a respiratory infection this morning :(



## KristenB (Mar 27, 2011)

Hello everyone! I adopted two male baby rats from a woman who accidently had a litter two years ago. We have been pretty fortunate health wise until recently. One of them was diagnosed with a respiratory infection 4 weeks ago and was prescribed antibiotics. I gave him the course by putting the medicine on small pieces of whole wheat bread. A few days ago, I noticed the chirping back in his breathing, and by that night - he was in clear respiratory distress. I took him to the emergency vet and they gave him a shot of antibiotics and sent me home with two prescriptions. I wanted to be sure that he got every drop of medication, so instead of putting it onto food (he was looking so bad, I didn't think he would even eat it all) - I held him and forced him (gently) to ingest it. This worked last night, but this morning when I tried, he starting having spasms. I quickly put him back into his cage because I figured I was causing him too much stress - but he had a fit of spasms and died . My other rat is very used to him being around and I am unsure as to what I should do to keep him happy and healthy without his brother. 

My questions are as follows: 

1. Is it better to give a pet rat medicine by placing it on food, or forcing them to ingest it? I really thought I was doing the right thing, but I am worried that I caused too much distress. 
2. Should I look for an older rat to adopt to keep my remaining rat happy?
3. I have read about echinecea preventing respiratory issues in rats. I am interested in supplementing my rat with it as a preventative measure. I have read many different opinions on how to give it - most say one week on, two weeks off. Is this a good schedule? 

Thanks so much, 

Kristen


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I am so sorry about you boy  I can't be much help with the medicine, mine have always taken it mixed with food but I am sure someone will be along soon that can help you with that. If you plan on having more rats it would be best to get 2 babies to introduce your older one to. Introductions generally go better when you introduce younger rats to the older one. And as for echinacea it is good for helping keep your boys immune system up which can help prevent respiratory problems. Just always remember it is a preventative, not a treatment. And one week on two weeks off does seem to be the general consensus.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Hi Kristen,

1. If you can get your sick rat to take the meds in food it really is ideal, as they chew then swallow with no issues of aspiration. I med my rats from the syringe for the most part, but some I have to force med, but I also am experienced in this. 

How long was the course of antibiotics for your boy? You have to remember that an aging immune system doesn't fight back the way it used to; so older rats that get sick often don't have as much of a chance.

2. If you plan on staying with rats, and your boy is relatively healthy and active I advise getting 2 baby males for him, so when he passes you have 2 rats to keep each other company. Plus the babies will play with each other when your oldie goes to bed, and sometimes babies can rejuvenate an older rat 

3. I don't know much about echinecea but have found that fresh water, quality food, lots of out time, etc has improved the health of my rats.


----------



## KristenB (Mar 27, 2011)

Thank you both for your help. 

To toyxxhearts: I have started my surviving rat on children's sweet echinecea. I put two drops (he is a big boy) onto a piece of whole wheat bread and he loves it! I am going to follow the 1 week on, two off. I will post keep you posted as to how it's working. Thanks!

To Lilspaz68: I feel the same way about giving it to them on food because I just hate to force and animal to do anything or restrain them in any way. But to be honest with you, I had to give him small breaks in between because he wouldn't even swallow the medicine. I have a feeling he would have never eaten it on anything and inevitably passed. 

The first course of antibiotics was twice a day for 5 days. Now that I know more about the aging rat's immune system and their susceptibilty to reoccuring respiratory infections - I will in the future ask for the full ten day dose. 

He really was in bad shape at the end. I keep telling myself that although he had a rough last two days, he had an awesome two years. He lived like a king, and brought my family and I lots of happiness 


My other rat is still kind of confused because he is by himself, and I am still debating on whether or not to get him two baby boy friends. He may hate me for it! But then again - it may be just what he needs. We'll see.


----------



## rissa1227 (Feb 23, 2011)

10 days isnt really enough. i ask for 3 weeks! two weeks bare minimal! 
i like echnacea *cant spell it ever lol* and use the 1 week on two off as well.


----------



## norbnoobley (Mar 11, 2011)

that's the thing about rats- they are such great creatures- just don't live that long. Very sorry to hear about your small friend. I guess theur made by Tyrell corporation- four year life span...


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

Your older boy may take a little bit to adjust to the new little ones but in the long run I am sure he would appreciate the company  And the echinacea worked wonders for one of my previous boys that was very susceptible to respiratory infections.


----------



## Frodowisebrandytook (Mar 26, 2011)

I am so sorry about your little boy! It is so hard losing a beloved rat, especially since their life spans seem so short to us.

Be comforted by the fact that he was old and had good heath over all. When they get to be two years old there is really not a whole lot you can do for them when they take ill. You did well taking him to the vet and watching his medicine intake.

1. If you can get them to eat their meds then let them. They enjoy it much more if they get a tasty treat like baby food or ferretvite, and it is easy to hide meds in these foods, especially if you have them in tablet form and crush them into power.

DON"T feel guilty about the syringe. If he would not eat the meds in food than you did the right thing. He would have died without his meds anyway, so you did the best thing. It sounds like it was just his time to go.

2. Getting companion for your rat would be good if he is feeling down. Getting two young-ins' would be best as they can grow up together and keep one another company. Keep in mind though, a lot of male rats (especially older ones) do not take kindly to new rats, particularly other males. If they are unaltered it could make things worse. I have had good success integrating young females in with my older males, but all of my boys are neutered. Nome of my older boys have ever accepted another male into their midst. 

But do not dispare! work hard at integration and don't give up! Slow interdictions can mean lifelong friends. Just stick with it.

Also, be sure to have a second cage you can use for quarantine and for long term use if integration takes a long time or never works out.

3. I don't know anything about echinecea, but I am going to look into it now! It looks great!

I give my rats a tiny dose of Ferretvite (a paste-like substance you can get at your local pet shop) every day, and that gives them a good immune boost. It is meant for ferrets, but you can easily adjust the dosage for rats. This product literally kept one of my rats alive when she refused all other foods. It is packed with vitamins and and keeps a critter well nourished when sick and refusing everything else.


----------



## KristenB (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks for your post - you are full of great information 

I am very familiar with ferretvite - I had a wonderful ferret for nine years and I used it to distract him while I cut his nails - worked like a charm. 

If you have liquid antibiotics - do you just mix them into the baby food or ferretvite?

I have been in contact with a breeder and I am now on her wait list for two baby boys. Until then, I am fine with being Zuma's best friend.

Also, you said your rats were neutered. I was seriously considering getting the two babies neutered. Partially because it may be better for introducing them to my rat, and also to reduce marking. And I may want to get some females at some point as well. At what age do you neuter your males? Have you ever had complications?

Thanks  

Kristen


----------



## rissa1227 (Feb 23, 2011)

i love ferret vite it keeps rams weight up and i know his lifetime antibiotics are a strain on his body so it helps to just give him extra calories.
i have 2 rats that are neutered. they recovered fine and didnt even need any pain meds. u can get them done pretty early i guess. one was 6months one was 1 year


----------

